# Advice re Spanish Touring



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

[align=justify]Hi

My family and I (Wife, 18yr old and 10yr old) are planning a return trip to Spain for most of the summer. Last year we drove along the Med coast ant eventually into France. We were a bit disappointed with not being able to find beaches where one can park a large (8m) motorhome nearby, and with some of the sites that we stayed on. I don't think we put enough research into it.

I am looking for a number of things for this trip. Above all, is to stay on some nice beachside campsites with pools, but also to economise on campsite costs.

I am after recommendations for various sites through Spain, and worthwile tourist attractions and approx prices. Although we may consider a waterpark, I don't think we would go to a general theme park.

I am also after recommendations for relatively considered safe wildcamping spots, especially if there are water and service facilities close by.

We plan to travel Portsmouth to Bilbao and start from there, and return same route.

We have no particular planned route or itinerary yet, and will be there from 25th July-30th August. I would like to visit Barcelona as well as a good splattering of nice sandy beaches. I am also after getting some Spanish culture. I think we will probably be looking at a route from Bilbao to Madrid to Valencia way and return for Bilbao. Venturing further is an option, but I have to balance travelling costs as well.

Last year we stayed at sites which averaged about 50eu per night. I can't really afford more than that, and then not for the full period.
The ferry is approx £1100. I have a total budget for everything. Sites, spending money, ferry, food (We will almost entirely self cater being veggies) fuel etc of £4500.

All advice is welcome

Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Bigmal, in your situation I would just head off, and plan to wild camp 2 nights out of three. Look for places to stop 1/2 km inland from the coast (car parks, supermarkets etc) and there shoudl be plenty of opportunities. Then splash out at a good site on the coast occasionally.

Kevin


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

The most I have ever paid is €12 a night have a look at the following ,in the first one click on the spot you fancy going to the click on mas imformation at the top of the pop up box.If you cant speak Spanish cut and paste the info into bablefish.

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/portada.asp

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/portada.asp

plus have a look at my blog at the end are a few wild spots.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

You will have aprox 5 weeks in the hotest part of the year IF you intend to visit southern Spain 36c and up not wise, and holiday wise busy! and you are arriving at Bilbao and want to visit Barcelona , but to do this you will miss Northern Spain which is a country in Itself , Beautiful coastline, wild, then the mountains Picos de Europa ,from Bilbao travel west through Cantabria .laredo, large playa ,beyond Santander the park natural dunas liencres. the Comillas - San vincente de la barquera, the tour the picos de Europa. the the Costa verde wild and beautiful then onto Galicia oh what a land this is , this is the Coast of death , Costa de morte wild beaches stunning bays plenty of wild camping here, then turn in on yourself and cross Spain west to east , Santiago de compostela , Leon (magnificent cathedral glass ) then Burgos loverly city , good camping around. then across Zaragoza , Lieda/lerida , and dowwn to the Costa brava, ake for Palamos / Plya d arro , this will be very very busy , but good , then the trip to Barcelona, forget the motor home, take the bus ,one of the best ways to get around Spain in by Autobus ,new ,clean ,aircon cheap?.enjoy and Buen viajes, but most of all ,learn a little spanish ,no Habla Inglese.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
Where were you paying 50euro per night


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Two sites on the beach that take over 8mtr M/H are Cap-Blanch which is in altea 4miles from benidorm

Camping Blanes at Blanes which is 30 miles before Barcelona.

We have used both of these sites so i know an 8mtr M/H will fit on.

A couple of big aires that are on the beach around Narbonne are Gruissan-plage Narbonne-Plage & St Pierre de Mer.

steve & ann. ----------------- teensvan


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Bagmal,

Just to say we plan to do more or less the same thing for the same period (School Hols), with our family (Me, Suzy, and our 2 kids aged 10 and 8 ).

I hope you don't mind me lurking here as I was going to post a similar thread myself (though we were going to sail to Calais or Dunkerke and possibly return via Santander or Bilbao - possibly taking in Portugal as well during the 6 weeks).

Hopefully our paths will cross somewhere on the journey.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We have just got back on Friday from 2 months wild camping at La Nucia (evacuated from the fire but that is another story)
Although we were at my sons Villa we wild camped in the Street as we love sleeping in the Motorhome.
The Spanish neighbours were just great but they love it when you try to speak Spanish ( Just very simple words and they answer)
One of them was the Chairman of the area and he never stopped us from sleeping in the Motorhome.
We have wild camped on all the beaches for a night at a time and we have not been moved on, from Alacante to Altea.
Even Alraco charges 30 euro,s per night (it does go to 14 euros if you stay 2 months or more)
So we have wild camped in Service stations all the way through France and Spain to Benidorm and back, and a Town Square (when we had to visit Patrick the vet and he gave us an appointment at 9am) with complete safety, so whether we were lucky.
It was our first time abroad in the Motorhome and my husband is 71, and it has been the biggest adventure of our lives we have had such fun and haven't spent a penny on camping.
Tolls and Diesel, food yes
We have really enjoyed the trip. 
So I say (got cocky now I have done it) just go and stop where you like the scenery but keep all doors locked and don't leave your valuables on show.
Always keep your passport and cards with you at all times, not in the Motorhome when you go out and about on foot.
Mavis


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

Bigmal666 said:


> [align=justify]Hi
> Thanks for your post. one thing that concerns me is the passport situation you raise. I normally secure these items in my van, especially when going to the beach or swimming. Are you saying we need to take these to the beach for fear of theft. This also sounds a bit risky. Any thought s or views are welcomed.
> 
> My family and I (Wife, 18yr old and 10yr old) are planning a return trip to Spain for most of the summer. Last year we drove along the Med coast ant eventually into France. We were a bit disappointed with not being able to find beaches where one can park a large (8m) motorhome nearby, and with some of the sites that we stayed on. I don't think we put enough research into it.
> ...


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Bigmal666 said:


> Bigmal666 said:
> 
> 
> > [align=justify]Hi
> ...


*Thanks for your post. one thing that concerns me is the passport situation you raise. I normally secure these items in my van, especially when going to the beach or swimming. Are you saying we need to take these to the beach for fear of theft. This also sounds a bit risky. Any thought s or views are welcomed.*

Well there are times you have to leave things in a Motorhome and when this happend we didnt leave them in the safe but found a hidy hole under a carpet but we also did a copy of everything.


----------



## Bigmal666 (May 1, 2005)

[sorry for delay, have not been too well. We stayed in Marseillan in France, and this was the price there, also Cap de Martin in Tossa del Mar, and a site in sitges. Nothing was under 45 eurosquote="Patsy"]Hi 
Where were you paying 50euro per night[/quote]


----------

